# IELTS Revaluation from IDP



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Friends,

In case any one of you got their IELTS scores re-evaluated using EoR route through IDP, please share your experiences w.r.t. change in scores/timelines etc...

Thanks


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> In case any one of you got their IELTS scores re-evaluated using EoR route through IDP, please share your experiences w.r.t. change in scores/timelines etc...
> 
> Thanks


Applied EoR for Writing. British council took over 2 months. No improvement to score. Apply only for speaking or writing only if you are confident that you deserve better score.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

hi karan,

i availed revaluation option and got 0.5 raise in writing section and of course refund of fee.it took 1 month for getting the new result card. i done through IDP.

BR,


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

oz2356 said:


> hi karan,
> 
> i availed revaluation option and got 0.5 raise in writing section and of course refund of fee.it took 1 month for getting the new result card. i done through IDP.
> 
> BR,


Hi,

Thanks for the reply. I did not understand what you meant by 'it took 1 month for getting the new result card'? Do you mean it took one month for re-evaluation results? or do you mean that it took one month to get the scorecard after you got re-evaluated result? Could you please clarify? Thanks


----------



## AllTime (Feb 22, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I did not understand what you meant by 'it took 1 month for getting the new result card'? Do you mean it took one month for re-evaluation results? or do you mean that it took one month to get the scorecard after you got re-evaluated result? Could you please clarify? Thanks


It takes 4 to 6 weeks to re- evaluate your score, and it does not include the TRF reaching you.


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

In my case i got the letter from IDP about the outcome of my review exactly 1 month from my review application submission. They initially told that it may takes from 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

oz2356 said:


> In my case i got the letter from IDP about the outcome of my review exactly 1 month from my review application submission. They initially told that it may takes from 4 to 6 weeks.


Thanks awesome...I hope it takes the same time in my case...


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Thanks awesome...I hope it takes the same time in my case...


hey karan,

what's ur score...i lost writing by .5 in the result that's out today :-(

what's ur plan now?


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> hey karan,
> 
> what's ur score...i lost writing by .5 in the result that's out today :-(
> 
> what's ur plan now?



Hi,

My scores are R9, W7.5, L7.5, S6.5. Applied for reval for speaking and waiting for results...

Thnx


----------



## Reena1525 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello Karan,

I have been following your posts what was the outcome of your ielts Rechecking Result.
I have the same sitiuation
L -8
R- 8.5
W-6.5
S-7

Iam in melbourne and have submitted EOR to IDP. 

Regards
Reena


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Reena1525 said:


> Hello Karan,
> 
> I have been following your posts what was the outcome of your ielts Rechecking Result.
> I have the same sitiuation
> ...


Hi Reena,

My speaking score was increased by 0.5 to 7. I will strongly recommend reval.

Thanks


----------



## Reena1525 (Aug 1, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Reena,
> 
> My speaking score was increased by 0.5 to 7. I will strongly recommend reval.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you karan.....You have doubled up my confidence. one more question where did you applied for the re- evaluation. 

What was the procedure time taken ??

Thank you once again. :clap2:


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

It took about 6 weeks but I had to constantly bug their HO in Gurgaon to make sure that they do the processing quickly. After they informed me that my results are out, they took at least 4-5 days to prepare the cheque. Since my shortfall was 0.5, I was sure that I got the min 7 in speaking (as I was getting the refund) but they did not divulge it till they handed over my scorecard to me physically. I read on the new scorecard and it was dated 10 days back, when I received it...


----------



## esabarish (Feb 15, 2013)

hi guys 

my result is 
below is result for IDP IELTS india 
TestDate

02 Feb 2013



FullName

Sabarish Sundaravadivel



Listening

8.50



Reading

7.50



Speaking

7.50



Writing

6.50



OverAllBandScore

7.50


please can anyone reply me whether to apply for re-evaluation ?

thanks
sabarish


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

esabarish said:


> hi guys
> 
> my result is
> below is result for IDP IELTS india
> ...


Hi Sabarish

Ielts re eval is like a lottery

There are more no changes in results than an increase. 
You know better how you wrote.
If you are confident enough, you can go for it.
Scores can vary by .5 from examiner to examiner as writing is something which could be more appealing to some than some others.
If we go by the past then probability of no increase is more but you may land on right side.

It all depends on luck.


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

esabarish said:


> hi guys
> 
> my result is
> below is result for IDP IELTS india
> ...



dont waste your time and money dear, you will regret applying revaluation for ielts. they do it in IDP india by purpose, so they are not going to do any good to you again, other than eating away your money and time. I am 100% sure that my revaluation was never re-evaluated, you will get the same TRF copy you submitted back without any action taken after 6-8 frustrating weeks.
Go ahead and attempt IELTS in the next available slot, good luck.


----------



## aks_del (Nov 18, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> dont waste your time and money dear, you will regret applying revaluation for ielts. they do it in IDP india by purpose, so they are not going to do any good to you again, other than eating away your money and time. I am 100% sure that my revaluation was never re-evaluated, you will get the same TRF copy you submitted back without any action taken after 6-8 frustrating weeks.
> Go ahead and attempt IELTS in the next available slot, good luck.


Don't agree with you. I had 6.5 in writing, but after re-evaluation I got the jump of 0.5.


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi thread,

I have written my IELTS on feb 2nd 2013
The result was :

L 8
R 9
W 6.5
S 7.5

What do you feel about the chances of getting 7 in the writing module.

Really unfortunate as the processing time got increased by 2 months.

Please advice


----------



## mra (Nov 8, 2012)

After listening many positive suggestion, I have submitted for re-evaluation today. I need .5 increased on Speaking and Writing. It is weird that my listening was worst and got 8.5 where as Speaking and Writing was good and got 6.5.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mra said:


> After listening many positive suggestion, I have submitted for re-evaluation today. I need .5 increased on Speaking and Writing. It is weird that my listening was worst and got 8.5 where as Speaking and Writing was good and got 6.5.


Hello mra,

Reading one cannot predict the score very confirmly (Especially if the student hasn't done well). It may all turn up to be a good score, because, in reading, we have the answer. (Say if you're not quite sure about the answer on T/F/NG, suppose you write as False uncertainly, it may be the correct answer too, and since every question makes some band difference above Band 7, no wonder even if one get Band 9). 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey have you got ur re-val result?


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

mra said:


> After listening many positive suggestion, I have submitted for re-evaluation today. I need .5 increased on Speaking and Writing. It is weird that my listening was worst and got 8.5 where as Speaking and Writing was good and got 6.5.


Hey have u got the re-val result ?


----------



## mra (Nov 8, 2012)

venkatravinder said:


> Hey have u got the re-val result ?


Not yet.. called IDP few days back and they just gave standard reply that the re-evaluation request is sent to OZ and will have result in 6 to 8 weeks. How about you?


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

mra said:


> Not yet.. called IDP few days back and they just gave standard reply that the re-evaluation request is sent to OZ and will have result in 6 to 8 weeks. How about you?


I applied on feb 22...so i have to wait for few weeks.


----------



## mra (Nov 8, 2012)

venkatravinder said:


> I applied on feb 22...so i have to wait for few weeks.


I had applied on 18th Feb and they confirmed that they received on 19th..


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

mra said:


> I had applied on 18th Feb and they confirmed that they received on 19th..


U got a confirmation!!!!
I never got one .


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi ,

This is just my observation:
Whoever got the result in sharp 1 month have got der reval result as positive whereas for others the reval result is of no change.

its already been more than 1 month(infact sharp 1 mnth ,and i havent received any trf till now...which means iam gonna get the same score


----------



## sandy4aus (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi.

Can you all pls update about your re-valuation result.

Thanks, Sandy.


venkatravinder said:


> Hi ,
> 
> This is just my observation:
> Whoever got the result in sharp 1 month have got der reval result as positive whereas for others the reval result is of no change.
> ...


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

sandy4aus said:


> Hi.
> 
> Can you all pls update about your re-valuation result.
> 
> Thanks, Sandy.


I have got my score unchanged


----------



## sandy4aus (Dec 15, 2012)

venkatravinder said:


> I have got my score unchanged


oh, bad luck. So are you planning to take it again or applying without SS?


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

sandy4aus said:


> oh, bad luck. So are you planning to take it again or applying without SS?


Applied for SS ..playing the wait game


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

venkatravinder said:


> Hi thread,
> 
> I have written my IELTS on feb 2nd 2013
> The result was :
> ...



Hi I took the test on 02/02/13 as well. But how the f*** did you get a 9 in Reading? Was it the same test (one task about a driving licence in NZ, another about the great fire in London)? Reading usually was among my best disciplines (in this test the worst!), but that was the freaking hardest reading test I have ever seen (and I have done about 20 IELTS Test as preparation).
Well the result was satisfying though (I got at least 7 in each + 8 overall).

Regards,

Finn


----------



## MM1108 (Jun 27, 2013)

What is the procedure to file an application of re-valuation of IELTS score? In writing, I got 6.5 and want to go for re-check.

Thanks


----------



## InaToAus (Mar 20, 2013)

MM1108 said:


> What is the procedure to file an application of re-valuation of IELTS score? In writing, I got 6.5 and want to go for re-check.
> 
> Thanks


There's a form called Enquiry on Result, you should get it from the test centre or usually they publish it on their web and then submit it along with the original test result to the test centre within 6 weeks.

If you're confident that you should've got a higher mark, I suggest that you should go ahead. I got my remark changed on my EOR. If time and budget permit, you may also re-take the test again in parallel, you may never know the result of the remark and it took for about 6 weeks.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Want to share good news with you.Finally I got 7 in all modules of IELTS and have those valuable 10 points to add to my EOI and take the score to 60.

Just for information, I took IELTS exam from British Council on 27th April,2013 and got following score :

L:8.5
R:8.0
W:6.5
S:7.5

I fall short by 0.5 in Writing.So,Filed for EOR on 23rd May,2013 and got my revaluation result today.

L:8.5
R:8.0
W:7.0
S:7.5

And I am very glad finally after 5 frustrating unsuccessful attempts, I got 7 in each.Now I can submit my EOI too.Thanks a lot everyone for sharing all the IELTS material here.Anyone who fall short in writing/speaking by .5 ,I would recommend you all to apply for revaluation if you are confident.

Thanks once again !!!

Regards,
Karan


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi all,
I will be applying for IELTS revaluation, before that i want to know whether they reduce the mark if the examiner feels that i dont deserve that much score


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Hi all,
> I will be applying for IELTS revaluation, before that i want to know whether they reduce the mark if the examiner feels that i dont deserve that much score


Dont worry ... They dont reduce any module's mark ... Either it'll go up or will remain same... in that case you wont be refunded.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Dont worry ... They dont reduce any module's mark ... Either it'll go up or will remain same... in that case you wont be refunded.


Thanks Sunlight


----------



## rps7654 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi,

In my second attemp, I didnt make it, this time speaking broke my heart 
L : 8.5 R: 7.5 w: 7.5 s:6.5

please tell me how to apply for re eval ?

I need original TRF, re eval form, but how to pay them...via check, cash n any other thing required ??


----------



## rahulk.4 (May 31, 2013)

*Hi*

Hi

My IDP results are announce today and i got 

L-9,
R-9 ,
W-7 
S-6.5

This is third time i gave test and always scored more than 7 in speakng and prolem with me was writing . This time writng is also well.
I am planning for revaluation for speakng.... Pls suggest me is it worth going for reval. 

I need .5 marks in speakng. 

Thanks,
Rahul.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rahulk.4 said:


> Hi
> 
> My IDP results are announce today and i got
> 
> ...


Go for it.


----------



## rahulk.4 (May 31, 2013)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> In case any one of you got their IELTS scores re-evaluated using EoR route through IDP, please share your experiences w.r.t. change in scores/timelines etc...
> 
> Thanks


Hi

My IDP results are announce today and i got 

L-9,
R-9 ,
W-7 
S-6.5

This is third time i gave test and always scored more than 7 in speakng and prolem with me was writing . This time writng is also well.
I am planning for revaluation for speakng.... Pls suggest me is it worth going for reval. 

I need .5 marks in speakng. 

Thanks,
Rahul.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

rahulk.4 said:


> Hi
> 
> My IDP results are announce today and i got
> 
> ...


Hi Rahul,

Firstly, congrats for taking such a wise decision as you are confident enough to get 7 bands+ in speaking. If you are sure that your speaking test was really good enough to secure 7+ bands, then go for it.

Moreover, you mentioned that you achieved more than 7 bands always at least in speaking. Taking all these things together, you must go for it. But, the processing time is about 45-60 days, i guess. If you are able to wait for this time, then it's fine. Yet, i would like to advice you to practice with others in regards to IELTS during you wait for revaluation of ielts scores.

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## rka123 (Aug 17, 2013)

I got my IELTS score today. I am falling short in Writing by 0.5. My score is R 9, L 9, S 8 and W 6.5.

I had completed both the tasks in writing and wrote around 175 words for letter and 275 words for essay. I am unable to figure out where I lost the mark. I am fairly confident about the content as well.

Should I go for a revaluation? My IELTS was conducted by British Council. Has anyone done revaluation from British Council? What is the procedure for the same and what are the time frames?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

rka123 said:


> I got my IELTS score today. I am falling short in Writing by 0.5. My score is R 9, L 9, S 8 and W 6.5.
> 
> I had completed both the tasks in writing and wrote around 175 words for letter and 275 words for essay. I am unable to figure out where I lost the mark. I am fairly confident about the content as well.
> 
> Should I go for a revaluation? My IELTS was conducted by British Council. Has anyone done revaluation from British Council? What is the procedure for the same and what are the time frames?


Yes I took revaluation from BC and my writing score incresd from 6.5 to 7.0 . they charge 55oo INR and in case of increase in score you will get refund. But it takes upto 2 months for revaluation results to come.


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

rka123 said:


> I got my IELTS score today. I am falling short in Writing by 0.5. My score is R 9, L 9, S 8 and W 6.5.
> 
> I had completed both the tasks in writing and wrote around 175 words for letter and 275 words for essay. I am unable to figure out where I lost the mark. I am fairly confident about the content as well.
> 
> Should I go for a revaluation? My IELTS was conducted by British Council. Has anyone done revaluation from British Council? What is the procedure for the same and what are the time frames?


I would ask you to go for reval.I have also took it from BC and reevaluated writing and got .5 increase.

They will take opx 8-10 weeks,be prepared.


----------



## rka123 (Aug 17, 2013)

srikar said:


> I would ask you to go for reval.I have also took it from BC and reevaluated writing and got .5 increase.
> 
> They will take opx 8-10 weeks,be prepared.



Thanks srikar and kmann. Can you please tell me what is the process for this? I don't see an online option in BC website for revaluation.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

rka123 said:


> Thanks srikar and kmann. Can you please tell me what is the process for this? I don't see an online option in BC website for revaluation.


You need to download EOR form from BC website. Then make a DD of 5500 INR in favor of BC then courier them your original IELTS TRF, DD and EOR form to the address mentioned. Dont forget to take xerox of all docs before sending them.

You will get acknowldmnt from them once recieved.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## rka123 (Aug 17, 2013)

kmann said:


> You need to download EOR form from BC website. Then make a DD of 5500 INR in favor of BC then courier them your original IELTS TRF, DD and EOR form to the address mentioned. Dont forget to take xerox of all docs before sending them.
> 
> You will get acknowldmnt from them once recieved.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karan. In that case, I have to receive the orignial TRF, submit the EOR and wait for results. It looks like, I will be losing close to 3 months time.

Suppose if I retake the exam, while I send this for revaluation and I get a lower score in the latest exam. Can I use the old score? Is there any constraint that only the latest one will be considered?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

rka123 said:


> Thanks Karan. In that case, I have to receive the orignial TRF, submit the EOR and wait for results. It looks like, I will be losing close to 3 months time.
> 
> Suppose if I retake the exam, while I send this for revaluation and I get a lower score in the latest exam. Can I use the old score? Is there any constraint that only the latest one will be considered?



Yes you can use your old score as there is as such no constraint. Only condition is it should be valid.


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

Hi,

I have a query related to IELTS IDP. 

My IELTS score is L:9 , R: 7, W:8, S:6.5 Overall: 7.5

should I go for reval? Is there any hope? or should I appear again?

TIA


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

SNCJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query related to IELTS IDP.
> 
> ...


Its all luck, if you're confident then go for reval. 
My suggestion would be giving exam again.

I wasted by 1-2 months for results and then appearing again.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

SNCJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query related to IELTS IDP.
> 
> ...


Go for both. reval and appear again.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

ausnik2013 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received my IELTS results on 25th October, 2013 as follows:
> 
> ...


1) You can choose which module to get revaluation done in.If you opt for only speaking module, your other modules will not be affected.

2)Depends on your luck.


----------



## meghdeep (Apr 20, 2014)

SNCJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query related to IELTS IDP.
> 
> ...


Hi SNCJ, did you with the re-val? was it successful? Also, is reval done by the local IDP team examiner here or sent abroad? I got 6.5 in Writing while 7/7.5 in other modules. I am really confused if I should waste time and money in reval??!!


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

In my experiences, my reval was unsuccessful..i had to get 7 in speakin but got 6.5 ...the lady refused to give me 7 as i was struggling with two answers...wish if she were a lenient one...


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Folks,

Getting positive result in re-evaluation is waste of time and money.

They have increased the fee for re-eval and also it takes approx 2 months to get the outcome.

I tried re-eval twice ,in both attempts I was short of 0.5 marks (reading - 1st and writing 2nd attempt).

Appearing for my 3rd attempt at IELTS.

Apply for re-eval only if you are super confident that you could not have missed anything.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

Which date 02 August exam result is expected?


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

saqibaliali said:


> Which date 02 August exam result is expected?


13 days after your test date ie. Aug 15th in your case.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

oz_rockz said:


> 13 days after your test date ie. Aug 15th in your case.


Could there be any delay, as it's a national holiday on 15th of Aug?


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

eral said:


> Could there be any delay, as it's a national holiday on 15th of Aug?


I do not think that there could be any delay because of a national holiday as such. There has been delays recently from IDP in declaring results for some centers due to some process monitoring and in such cases IDP will inform you about the delay.


----------



## pease (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello,
My general test scores are as below. I need band 7 in all 
Listening:	7.5
Reading:	7.5
Writing:	6
Speaking:	7.5

Will re-evaluation help get a band 7 in Writing?
Please advice
Regards
Jaya
(India)


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

pease said:


> Hello,
> My general test scores are as below. I need band 7 in all
> Listening:	7.5
> Reading:	7.5
> ...


Jaya,
You need a band's jump in writing which can be achieved if you're confidant that your writing was good enough with very minimal grammar errors. Otherwise, prepare and re-sit the test a second time to score 7 in all bands. 

If you're confidant of writing, apply for Enquiry on Results(EoR) and dont look back. Just wish your band jumps to 7 in writing and mind other businesses for the next 8 weeks!


----------



## venkat624 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello,
My general test scores are as below. I expected min band 7 in L & R at least 6.5 in W & S.
Listening:	6
Reading:	6
Writing:	5.5
Speaking:	5.5

Will re-evaluation help get a band 7 in all?
Please advice
Regards
Venkat
(India)


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

venkat624 said:


> Hello,
> My general test scores are as below. I expected min band 7 in L & R at least 6.5 in W & S.
> Listening:	6
> Reading:	6
> ...


Don't waste your time and money.


----------



## venkat624 (Jul 15, 2015)

Then how? Is IDP a fraud and making money with peoples career? As per the countries immigration rules IELTS score is mandatory. But IDP and Bristish counsel are making money by giving low scores and making people to write the exam no of times. Is there any any solution for this?


----------



## candidexperience (Mar 28, 2016)

I applied for revaluation of my writing section of IELTS with IDP. It took them more than two months to declare result and give me 'no change'. Its utterly frustrating because they gave me 6.5 in writing and I expected 7.0 for immigration purpose. My rest sectional cutoffs are clear with S 7.5, R 7.0, L 8.5. 

What shocks me is that how come my writing got so degraded suddenly when I have successfully scored 5/6 in GMAT and 28/30 in TOEFL couple of years back. 

IDP seems to be a big fraud expecting people to take IELTS multiple times and they squeeze money out of the whole scenario. They get to know the purpose for which the candidate has taken IELTS General Test and so they play dirty games. 

I am thoroughly disappointed and annoyed at IDPs highest degree of cheapness when playing with professional lives of people. 

I have no idea how to deal with these crooks.


----------



## candidexperience (Mar 28, 2016)

I applied for revaluation of my writing section of IELTS with IDP. It took them more than two months to declare result and give me 'no change'. Its utterly frustrating because they gave me 6.5 in writing and I expected 7.0 for immigration purpose. My rest sectional cutoffs are clear with S 7.5, R 7.0, L 8.5. 

What shocks me is that how come my writing got so degraded suddenly when I have successfully scored 5/6 in GMAT and 28/30 in TOEFL couple of years back. 

IDP seems to be a big fraud expecting people to take IELTS multiple times and they squeeze money out of the whole scenario. They get to know the purpose for which the candidate has taken IELTS General Test and so they play dirty games. 

I am thoroughly disappointed and annoyed at highest degree of cheapness when playing with professional lives of people.


----------



## candidexperience (Mar 28, 2016)

venkat624 said:


> Then how? Is IDP a fraud and making money with peoples career? As per the countries immigration rules IELTS score is mandatory. But IDP and Bristish counsel are making money by giving low scores and making people to write the exam no of times. Is there any any solution for this?


No solution I could find as of now. And they seem to be taking its advantage.


----------



## dvkumar (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi,

I took the IDP IELTS on Oct 13, 2018. Ended up with a s-9, L 8.5, R 7 and a W 6.5. i am just short of 0.5 in writing, and I am very sure I did well. Should I apply for an EoR? is it worth the time and effort?


----------

